
Coronavirus Worldometer website faced DDoS and malicious act - zxienin
https://imgur.com/wJrNcyJ
======
rozim
[https://www.worldometers.info/coronavirus/coronavirus-
death-...](https://www.worldometers.info/coronavirus/coronavirus-death-toll/)

------
zxienin
It escapes me, why anyone would maliciously target such a site, in times like
these.

Missing the motive and incentive, other than pure mischief

